# Obsessive thoughts and anxiety!



## ines (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi to everyone







.
I am diagnosed with mixed anxiety-depressive disorder before 3 months. I had a lot of symptoms like fear od dying, fear of losing control, irational thoughts, dizziness, brain fog and of course derealisation and depersonalization. I also had a lot of obssessive thoughts.For last few days I have obssessive thoughts about my own thinking process, like obssessive thoughts about what I think in the moment and what will I think. It makes me really anxious, it's like I am upset because I think all the time. I know that I must to think and it is in a human nature but I have problem with this. Has anyone of you had anything like that? Thank you a lot.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its very very common with extreme anxiety and DP to think obsessively...And its usually about worrying or frightening stuff...All of us on here can identify with you


----------



## thedreamingtree (Oct 23, 2012)

ines_ said:


> Hi to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I had a period of about a month or so where ALL I could focus on was my thought process, including the human imagination, and dreams. I would think about how everyone is basically just a stream of consciousness, attached to a physical body. It would REALLY, REALLY disturb me. I would lay awake at night, literally spiraling into a panic attack stemmed from the fact that humans CONSTANTLY are thinking (even when we are asleep, in the form of dreaming) - your mind never rests as long as you're alive. It must almost always have a thought, which freaks me out if I dwell on it. For me, this particular obsession was the aftermath of the beginning of an extreme existential crisis (that I'm still currently sorting through). I am not sure why you and I have a problem with this, but I assure you, I know exactly what you are going through. It's scary. I still get a little obsessive about this, but I have to remind myself of the facts - I am human, I will always be thinking for the rest of my days, and I cannot let it bother me to the point of panic. Remind yourself that you are just human, these thoughts will pass. It is temporary, even if it lasts a long time - the obsessive thoughts will eventually wane. 

I'll leave you with a favorite quote of mine:

*In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life. It goes on. - Robert Frost*


----------

